# Ozzie's First Show



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Oz won his first class ever today- golden puppy dogs 6-9 months


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! He's got a sweet face.  Were you handling him?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! What show were you at?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! What is he out of?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

ha 

in order:

1) no, i wasn't handling him, that's his co-breeder.
2) we're at the MO Rhineland Kennel Club show this weekend. 
3) He's out of Ch. Masters Boys n' Their Toys by Masters I Like it Wheel Fast. 

Today he turned six months


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! It must be really exciting to have that!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
He's beautiful, but I think you know that


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute boy! You should put him in k9data.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats! He has such a lovely head! =]


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!! A very mature looking boy for just 6 months old!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's a few more pics:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats! He's a lovely puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

big congratulations! he's gorgeous!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------

